# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  TFO on it's way!

## Sarge47

about7 years ago I made a terrible mistake and bought a cheap combo Fly rod set from Cabela's.  The damn thing was like trying to cast with a telephone pole!  Any way, right now they have a "free shipping promo" going on and a reduced price on the Temple Fork Outfitters Fly Rod!

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/produ...out/basket.jsp 

Now I don't know how many of you fly fisherman out there have not heard of Lefty Kreh, but this guy doesn't put his name on something unless he knows it's good.  There were 64 reviews, and 60 of them were positive reviews.  Some were comparing the rod's casting to that of a Sage Rod, one that costs about 3 times what this one does!  Also there's the crazy "Lifetime Warranty!"  Even if you accidently back a car over, mail back the pieces and include $25 for shipping and handling and they'll replace it and ship it to you in one business day!  I can't wait for it to arrive!     :clap:

----------


## Sparky93

Looks like a good'n! My first fly rod was a cheap Shakespeare stater set from walmart, I've since upgraded...

----------


## Sarge47

> Looks like a good'n! My first fly rod was a cheap Shakespeare stater set from walmart, I've since upgraded...


Had one years ago but since lost it.  I think I sold it at a yard sale.  What are you using now Sparky?  Awhile back I picked up a really long old Shakespeare fiberglass "Wonder Rod" for 5 bucks.  I've seen them on e-Bay going for about $40.  I had to google the info to find out what wt. line it takes and discovered that it takes 9 wt!  Now what in the world am I going to do with a 9 wt.?     :Confused1:

----------


## JPGreco

I would love to go fly fishing sometime.  I learned to fish on the ocean.  The rod was at least an inch think with 30lbs line.  I used to to go fresh water fishing, no drag, and basically just pulled fish out of the water, with no fight.  I still don't really understand how to "feel" a fish on the line.  I watch the bobber go under and yank or just real in the lure and something grabs... lol

----------


## Rick

I have a Shimano graphite. It's sweet.

----------


## Sarge47

> I have a Shimano graphite. It's sweet.


What WT. Rick?

----------


## Rick

Off the top of my head I think it's a 6. I'll take a look tomorrow but I'm pretty sure it's a 6.

----------


## Sarge47

> Off the top of my head I think it's a 6. I'll take a look tomorrow but I'm pretty sure it's a 6.


I have a 6 wt, 9' pole, but I've ordered a 9' in 5wt as I heard that my 6 wt line will cast better.  We'll see!   :clap:

----------


## Sparky93

> Had one years ago but since lost it.  I think I sold it at a yard sale.  What are you using now Sparky?  Awhile back I picked up a really long old Shakespeare fiberglass "Wonder Rod" for 5 bucks.  I've seen them on e-Bay going for about $40.  I had to google the info to find out what wt. line it takes and discovered that it takes 9 wt!  Now what in the world am I going to do with a 9 wt.?


It's a White River Bugger 8' 6" 5wt rod and a L.L. Bean Quest II LA real, it didn't cost a lot and the guy at Bass Pro told me it would serve me well with smallies and trout.

----------


## Rick

There isn't anything more fun that bluegill on a fly rod. They are built for fight and a decent sized one will give you a go.

----------


## Sarge47

> It's a White River Bugger 8' 6" 5wt rod and a L.L. Bean Quest II LA real, it didn't cost a lot and the guy at Bass Pro told me it would serve me well with smallies and trout.


Yeah, White River is Bass Pro's line.  A guy at Bass Pro turned me on to Lefty Kreh.  L.L. Bean makes good stuff as well.  5 wt. seems to be what most fly fishermen go for.  Okay, gotta run.  Breakfast with my fellow local Fly guys in about an hour!     :clap:

----------


## hunter63

I don't see what all the fuss is about catching flies.....what do y'all do with them when you catch'um?

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't see what all the fuss is about catching flies.....what do y'all do with them when you catch'um?


The hard part is cleaning the little boogers!   :W00t:

----------


## hunter63

What do y'all use for bait?.....and I would hate to see what a fly considers "paradise"?

On a serious note....This guy sells his books at the local farmers market at "The Place", so I check in with him to see if he has any new ones out....got all his other books.

http://trouttip.com/books/trout-fishing-stories

Interesting guy, and clued him in to the "Spark plug fishing story".....might see it in one of his books in the future.

----------


## Sarge47

> What do y'all use for bait?


Sugar cubes seem to work good.     :Devil:

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, I heard vinegar is no good, honey works.

But that all time best fly lure is manure.  

See there, BS is good for something!

----------


## Rick

Right after we moved here I got the garden all set up. I told the DW let's go for a ride. I took her out to a horse farm and backed the truck up to a wagon load of horse poo. My wife likes to read so she sat in the cab reading while I shoveled. Yes, I do know chit from shinola. When I finished I looked in the cab of the truck and there sat my wife reading with about 10 bazillion flies in the cab. She looked over at me and said, "You're a dead man." 

Moral of the story is, never give your wife a load of chit without a good fly swatter handy.

----------


## Sarge47

> Right after we moved here I got the garden all set up. I told the DW let's go for a ride. I took her out to a horse farm and backed the truck up to a wagon load of horse poo. My wife likes to read so she sat in the cab reading while I shoveled. Yes, I do know chit from shinola. When I finished I looked in the cab of the truck and there sat my wife reading with about 10 bazillion flies in the cab. She looked over at me and said, "You're a dead man." 
> 
> Moral of the story is, never give your wife a load of chit without a good fly swatter handy.


Sooo, you got time to just sit around and think all of that crap up?  "Crap," get it?  Geez I slay myself!     :Lol:

----------


## Rick

By the shovel full. Get it? Shovel full? I slay myself.

----------


## Sparky93

Rick, you know any good places to fly fish for smallies in Indiana? I've been wanting to try that for a while.

----------


## Sarge47

UPS shipped my rod today and the UPS tracking site says it'll be here Monday!  Cabela's rocks!      :Rockon:   :band:

----------


## Sarge47

It came today and it casts like a dream!  Love it!     :Punk:

----------


## Warheit

Looks like a darn good rod to go get some good fishies with.  Hope it kicks butt for you and lives up to the good word,  I'm sire ut will.  Put in an order mySelf for a Sage VXP.   Step brother don hooked it up.  He's a pro fiSherman

----------


## finallyME

When I want to catch flies, I just take a nap with my mouth open.

----------


## hunter63

Bet it takes alot of fly hides to make a robe.....????

Actually I have caught quite a few trout down by the river that runs along the lower field, it tributaries, are up and down stream about a mile, and are class A rated trout streams....I'm a worm drowned-er....river rig and a lawn chair.

----------


## Sparky93

> Bet it takes alot of fly hides to make a robe.....????
> 
> Actually I have caught quite a few trout down by the river that runs along the lower field, it tributaries, are up and down stream about a mile, and are class A rated trout streams....I'm a worm drowned-er....river rig and a lawn chair.


A guy in Colorado told my dad the way he trout fishes in small steam is with a long can pole and a worm. He stands in the middle of the stream with the worm dangling in the water right below his rod tip and he just swings his rod real slow side to side in the stream.

----------


## Sarge47

> Looks like a darn good rod to go get some good fishies with.  Hope it kicks butt for you and lives up to the good word,  I'm sire ut will.  Put in an order mySelf for a Sage VXP.   Step brother don hooked it up.  He's a pro fiSherman


Sage is a top-of-the-line rod.  I'm sure you will be quite pleased with it.  What length and line wt. did you order?  Of course the Orvis Helios runs about twice as much as a Sage, I think, but I can't afford either of them.     :Blush:

----------

